# Are expensive cigar really so much better or mostly hype!!



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Been smoking alot more lately.. My humidor is stocked with the $7 to 10 dollar smokes cains, diesel, ( anything AJ) but lots of people at my lounge are always going for the top shelf stuff whats up with that.. I've never smoked a $20 or more cigar am i missing something..


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Won't know until you try one. 

Generally, I find that while you might find some improvement, the payoff really drops off at around the $12 range. But everyone has a different threshold, depending on their palate and their income.

Also, some cigars (Padron, for example) are priced higher because of the quality. Others are priced higher just as a marketing gimmick.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Thats what i figured.. the quality of the smoke. Im also a bit of a chain smoker so the good cheaper smokes are more my speed. Perhaps over Christmas I'll take the dive. Thanks


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm big on value for price. The Padrons mentioned are excellent. But as @*Stogin*inja hinted, even there the additional ROI drops when you get into their high-zoot lines... great cigars, but not necessarily worth double, triple, or more if you know what to look for.

I'll name you a few I find to be exceptional cigars with a high value;price index - not the cheapest necessarily, but rivaling much more expensive ones:

New World by AJ Fernandez
Herrera Esteli
Warped Flor Del Valle
Illusione Fume D'Amour
Tatuaje Havana VI


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

It all depends.

Personally throughout the years I've had cheaper sticks (I.E. Casa Magna Colorado Robustos or certain CAO brand sticks or a few Rocky Patels) that I've enjoyed just as much if not even more than some other sticks (Cuban or NC) that have cost me double or triple the price of those other ones that I know I like.

Plus I say with some sticks (I won't mention the names) just like with certain products...you're paying a lot just for the name and not necessarily quality.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome Kid.
I'm a fan of hearty full flavored sticks.
My favorites for <$5...

Illusione Rothschild 
Fuente Short Story
Nub Cameroon 

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I think if you prefer Nicaraguan flavor profiles, there are good bargains to be had. Unfortunately for me, my favorite stuff aligns with Opus and Davidoff profiles. I've yet to find significantly cheaper Dominican cigars that can compete. 

Crowned heads stuff is a great bang for the buck on the Nicaraguan side.


----------



## twink (Jul 28, 2016)

>..Its all Hype, put those expensive cigars in a usps flat rate and ship them to me..I have a authorized smoker to rid the world of those offenders...>


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm happy at the $5 to $10 mark, of course that's because I've never had one that cost more than that. I feel it would go to waste with my amateur taste buds. Like burning a 50 dollar bill just cause.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> Been smoking alot more lately.. My humidor is stocked with the $7 to 10 dollar smokes cains, diesel, ( anything AJ) but lots of people at my lounge are always going for the top shelf stuff whats up with that.. I've never smoked a $20 or more cigar am i missing something..


I wonder if the lounge has anything to do with it? Smoking higher priced stuff for show? I have learned its all about taste and what you can afford. If you can afford a $20 stick whenever you want that smokes and tastes like a $8 stick, more power to you. I personally want a good smoke for decent price and I have found a bunch in the $5-10 range.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Usually when I spend more that 15$ on a stick I feel ripped off. It could be that I ruined it by wanting to kick my own @ss for spending 15$ on one stick and never let myself enjoy it. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm another one who likes to find value-priced but excellent cigars. I love an occaisonal Padron 64, a Liga T52, a davidoff nicaragua, etc., but don't think that the flavor and enjoyment increases anywhere near proportional to the price. Here are some of the fuller bodied Nicaraguans I have in my rotation and the average price I've paid recently - usually waiting for a sale or a good cbid opportunity 
5 Vegas Miami 3.00
5 Vegas AAA 2.00
Fernandez Relic toro 2.50
Cain F robusto 3.50
Don Pepin Blue toro 3.50
Fallen angel torpedo 3.50
Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva 7.50
Latitude Zero 3.00
Man O war ruination beli 3.00
MOW armada corona 4.50
MOW armada toro 6.00
My father le bijou toro 7.00
Obsidian 2.00
Oliva O toro 3.00 (and seconds for $1.87)
Oliva studio tabac Reckoning 3.00


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Just smoked one of the cheaper Padron 3000 sticks and i love that flavor profile , abit more expensive since bought at B&M but always a great draw and the smoke just pours..


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Brick House has a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Mi000ke that is a great list of smokes and I've smoked most of those and for the price all good tasting well rounded smokes.. also I'd add the mi amor robusto great flavor good value


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Brick House has a lot of bang for the buck.


Haven't smoked one I didn't like. One of my favorites right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

For inexpensive bundle Cigars Quorum are hard to beat, also from JC Newman the maker of Brick House, diamond Crown, Jules Cesar and some other pricy Cigars. 

The QUORUMS come in three strengths including the Maduro I am partial too.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The answer lies with you and you alone. If you're lucky you'll decide that anything below $6 is your best bet otherwise get ready to spend lots of money..


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Usually when I spend more that 15$ on a stick I feel ripped off. It could be that I ruined it by wanting to kick my own @ss for spending 15$ on one stick and never let myself enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


This


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

@ForceofWill ... the Imperiosa maybe? :smile2:


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I use to frequent this local B & M that use to sell a lot of what I call botique Cigars in the $10.00+ price range per stick up to about $52.00 a stick at the location near my house. The manager was always tell me about their events were the botique stuff was featured. Their other store was in the "Money" part of town, much nicer, and more expensive sticks up to $500.00/stick.


Several times I bought as boutique stick I define as over $10.00/Retail. A couple of the tryout turn out to be not to my liking. Just say they did not blow my socks off. This was a turn off to the boutique stuff. Now I buy most on line, only buy one or two of something locally I want to try. I went to a few MFG's Events locally at the B & M but never got jazzed because on line pricing was a still more cost effective. Best deal I ever saw was 20% off boxes, but you had to add $.22/Stick & about 9.5% Sales Tax. On line for me averages 40-50% off retail, plus no Tabacco or Sales Tax.

Nice thing about buying on line is no sales tax, no state cigar tax, and no one say you only buy the specials, we are not making money on you.


----------



## twink (Jul 28, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> For inexpensive bundle Cigars Quorum are hard to beat, also from JC Newman the maker of Brick House, diamond Crown, Jules Cesar and some other pricy Cigars.
> 
> The QUORUMS come in three strengths including the Maduro I am partial too.


 Quorum has been my goto since I started buyin my own, moved to the short 2yrs ago, still enjoyin.>


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I feel like every time I smoke a more expensive stick, I find myself thinking...hmmm...this tastes a lot like that $6-8 stick I had a few days ago.

I actually got great advice from a B&M owner. I was rummaging around the sale section and he said those are all the sticks no one else wanted and I'm wasting my time. He immediately put a New World in my hand and said that's his favorite smoke...for $6.50

It's my opinion that there are enough great sticks in the 6 to 10 dollar range that you'll likely never get through them all. If you have a wedding or some other special event, treat yourself. But I think smoking expensive stuff on a regular basis is a huge waste of money.

Unless you have the money...in that case...do whatever you want.


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> It all depends.
> 
> Personally throughout the years I've had cheaper sticks (I.E. Casa Magna Colorado Robustos or certain CAO brand sticks or a few Rocky Patels) that I've enjoyed just as much if not even more than some other sticks (Cuban or NC) that have cost me double or triple the price of those other ones that I know I like.
> 
> Plus I say with some sticks (I won't mention the names) just like with certain products...you're paying a lot just for the name and not necessarily quality.


I agree....it's comical when I see these 25 year olds smoking an Opus, raving how good they are, when they wouldn't know an Opus from a white owl if they were blindfolded. 
I would love to seem some blindfolded tests for the people claiming you need to spend over $10 for quality.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

weedsnager said:


> I agree....it's comical when I see these 25 year olds smoking an Opus, raving how good they are, when they wouldn't know an Opus from a white owl if they were blindfolded.
> I would love to seem some blindfolded tests for the people claiming you need to spend over $10 for quality.


Hey now I'm 28 and I haven't had an Opus yet!! :vs_laugh: I want to though.

But yeah with some sticks you're just paying for the name and or fancy looking band.

Kinda like people who shoot their wads over anything Apple puts out and stick their noses up at any other electronics.

And aren't White Owls just shitty gas station cigarillos like Captain Blacks or Colts?? I've heard of White Owl but never have seen them here.


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah white owls have been around a while, drug store cigars


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

weedsnager said:


> Yeah white owls have been around a while, drug store cigars


Oh ok. Bleh.


----------



## wulfmang (Sep 5, 2016)

White Owls are blah, but now The Game: White Grape is on point! LOL!

I like Baccarat, Flor De Oliva, the Nub 2nds, and Quorum cigars smell funky like New Cuba's but dang they taste marvelous. But I love, love the double maduro Sancho Panza Lancero. 

PDR Blue Ribbons were tasty but rolled way too tight.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I read that in England removing the band as soon as possible is customary. It's considered rude to leave it on, like you're showing off. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.



Kidvegas said:


> ........... but lots of people at my lounge are always going for the top shelf stuff whats up with that.. I've never smoked a $20 or more cigar am i missing something..........


i would not be drawn just by what lots of others are doing, HOWEVER, on certain occasions a change of pace typically means something out of the ordinary

my last splurge was Arturo Fuente Opus X Perfecxion #2 6 3/8 x 52 @ $24 ( on December 17, 2014 in Orlando FLA at a downtown smoke shop (Corona Cigar Shop on Orange) to watch oBaMa make the Cuban policy change announcement )

otherwise my kids buy and i smoke very expensive sticks on various holidays throughout the year - a free cigar is always the best smoke - and just as with WINE, the special occasion makes the taste better and more enjoyable as a memory

..............IF you really want to get crazy light a regular favorite cheapie with a $20 bill because unless you have the calibrated taste buds to rate the flavor and nose cilia to detect the aroma a really good INexpensive Nicaraguan will be very very similar to a great but expensive Montecristo or Davidoff

frankD


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I will not list all the reasonable stuff that is good to *ME*, as that is a personal choice. If you have never eaten Sushi, or Kobe Beef it is hard to juggle if you like it.

I one had a cousin who knew he would ha Te Sushi. We went to a Janapeese Resturant in Little Tokyo in the (Downtown LA Area). I order him California Rolls that he devoured like a JAWS Fish.

I mention not all Sushi is RAW FIST, and those "rolls" you just ate were a form of the many type of Sushi.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Only having approached the $12-$15 mark I can honestly say if given the choice to enjoy any cigar I've tried for free I wouldn't necessarily go for the upper end of them. Of course msrp and, what I've actually paid are two different animals. One might try a $30 stick and, be appalled by the profile. One might have a $5 stick and, swear it's the best cigar they've ever had. Cigar tastes are as individual as ones personality in my opinion. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

White Owl cigar, 1950s. Rolled with Cuban tobacco. Short filler, of course, but still smokable today.

Back in the 50s, most cigars rolled in this country were clear Havanas. Even the cheapest.

Just thought I would give an unexpected shout out to White Owls!

To the OP, I think that some very expensive cigars are worth every penny.


----------



## DonMerlin (Oct 26, 2015)

The more higher end sticks I smoke the longer the bargain sticks stay in the back-up humidor. No matter the cost, life is to short to smoke a cigar you don't enjoy.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bpegler said:


> White Owl cigar, 1950s. Rolled with Cuban tobacco. Short filler, of course, but still smokable today.
> 
> Back in the 50s, most cigars rolled in this country were clear Havanas. Even the cheapest.
> 
> ...


You would have a white owl from the 50s in your box.. .. That's awesome, you never fail to impress.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

bpegler said:


> White Owl cigar, 1950s. Rolled with Cuban tobacco. Short filler, of course, but still smokable today.
> 
> Back in the 50s, most cigars rolled in this country were clear Havanas. Even the cheapest.
> 
> ...


Holy smokes. Holding onto a stick that long takes discipline and patience. Was it passed down to you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

csk415 said:


> Holy smokes. Holding onto a stick that long takes discipline and patience. Was it passed down to you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





UBC03 said:


> You would have a white owl from the 50s in your box.. .. That's awesome, you never fail to impress.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


The White Owl, and some other Clear Havanas were purchased a few years ago. Mostly just for fun, the smoke is very light after 60 years.

Clear Havanas and pre embargo Cubans are both available and completely legal in the US.

If you are interested, check out the Gotham Cigar Museum. They are reputable.

I believe that since they only sell Pre Embargo and Clear Havanas, I can mention the site here.

Edit: looking at the site now, they have a number of Clear Havanas under $20. They also have one Pre Embargo RyJ for (cough, cough) $225.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

weedsnager said:


> I agree....it's comical when I see these 25 year olds smoking an Opus, raving how good they are, when they wouldn't know an Opus from a white owl if they were blindfolded.
> I would love to seem some blindfolded tests for the people claiming you need to spend over $10 for quality.


I have done this a few times where I took 2 cigars and labeled them 1 and 2. The first cigar was a $15 cigar and the number 2 cigar was a $5 cigar. I chose 4 people with a good background of knowing cigars pretty well. I put a test out there as to where their tastes were and what they liked better. Number 1 Cigar was a Camacho Liberty and number 2 cigar was Padron 2000. Out of the 4 recipients 3 picked the Padron and one chose the Liberty. The 3 who chose that the cheaper brand was better of the two were insulted that they picked the Padron instead of the Liberty...I made the results public and they accused me of altering the test with different cigars. They said I was trying to make a fool of them and I said I wouldn't do any such thing and if they felt that I was trying to trick them then it was their very own tastes that fooled them...ya can't please everybody plus the fact that I spent about $75 on 8 cigars...unreal!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I have done this a few times where I took 2 cigars and labeled them 1 and 2. The first cigar was a $15 cigar and the number 2 cigar was a $5 cigar. I chose 4 people with a good background of knowing cigars pretty well. I put a test out there as to where their tastes were and what they liked better. Number 1 Cigar was a Camacho Liberty and number 2 cigar was Padron 2000. Out of the 4 recipients 3 picked the Padron and one chose the Liberty. The 3 who chose that the cheaper brand was better of the two were insulted that they picked the Padron instead of the Liberty...I made the results public and they accused me of altering the test with different cigars. They said I was trying to make a fool of them and I said I wouldn't do any such thing and if they felt that I was trying to trick them then it was their very own tastes that fooled them...ya can't please everybody plus the fact that I spent about $75 on 8 cigars...unreal!


Oooh, oooh, oooh! Pick me next time!










Don't you wanna' see if I can tell the difference between a Padron 50th Anniversary and an Opus X?


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

White Owls & Dutch Master you to be pretty good in the 50's, and 60. That is 1950's, and 1960 for you young people. Honestly today with all the great "bundle cigars" under $3.00-4.00/stick packed in 20's and 25 bundles. There are some great cheap smokes. Than if you want to venture up to $4.00 - $5.00/Stick there are some great stick to be had in that price range.

Honestly my blood begin to freeze when someone turns their nose down at what I call good, and reasonabally priced sticks. Say something very impressive to me like I only some XYZ's that are $25.00/Stick. 

Freind offer me a 1926 Padron, I said thanks but I don't want to get hook on something that would drain my retirement found quickest than a torpedo in a wood row boat. I still have that 1926 Pardon and will smoke it to celebrate my 70th. Birthday. BTW I thanked my friend, and told him I was saving it for that special occasion.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

weedsnager said:


> I agree....it's comical when I see these 25 year olds smoking an Opus, raving how good they are, when they wouldn't know an Opus from a white owl if they were blindfolded.
> I would love to seem some blindfolded tests for the people claiming you need to spend over $10 for quality.


I brought a bunch of Consuegras ($1.50 seconds and overruns from the manufacturers of Excalibur, Punch, El Rey del Mundo, Hoyo de Monterrey and JR Ultimate, sold by JR) to my local cigar bar and gave them out to the guys there with no labels. I asked how much they would pay for one and they all said between $6-8. I bring the consuegras camping in the summer and my pals love them, especially with a couple of years on them.

Regarding Opus, I visited Casa Fuente in Vegas last year and got to smoke opus and casa fuentes (essentially an Opus x with a different wrapper), and I have to say that while they are certainly good cigars, for my taste they don't match up to the $3.00-$4.00 gars in my regular rotation. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Agree with the comments regarding Padron. One of the only premium priced lines that has value for me. Especially if I can get them on sale. My normal range is under $10. I like the Ramon Buesos, Nica Libre, and FDO for cheapies. I've smoked one Opus X and wasn't impressed. It was $45 at a restaurant in Dallas. I have another resting. I'll try anything twice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I guess this whole value thing is relative to what cigars cost in your area....

I can smoke most of my preferred Opus sizes for $10-12, and that's what I consider more-or-less the top of my regular smoking price range.

I've spent like $20-30 only a few times, and THOSE are special occasion cigars, like Padron 50th and HTF Specialty Cigars. 

As far as considering 1926 super-pricey, I guess it's all in the eye of the beholder. I don't smoke many $1-4 cigars, because I think life is too short to be disappointed. 

Most of my small batch stuff and reliable brands fit the $5-8 range, and I'm fine with that. 

So to a certain extent, I feel like smoking more expensive cigars (because of quality control, and because super-shitty cigars won't stay expensive for long) is a worthwhile endeavor as I hit way fewer "aw gross" moments where I end up severely disliking/tossing a cigar. 

I also don't smoke 5 gars a day, so it's not like spending $7 on one is breaking my bank either.

I guess what I'm saying is that I pay enough to be reasonably sure that I'm not smoking a dog rocket, but I get a damn good value from what I do buy.

also, if it's costing anybody $20 to try an Opus or Padron, send me a PM and I'll fix the situation for you. Some of the prices I see people mentioning here for what are fairly regular production cigars are blowing my mind. No wonder it's hard to come to a consensus on if $12 is a lot to spend. For some people it only gets them an AJF/CAO whatever, and for others $12 will buy 80% of the cigars out there.... so weird.

I guess it's also worth mentioning I prefer smaller vitolas. Therefore I'm buying Coronas & such rather than Double-Robustos and the likes, which might make a difference.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

This topic comes up once a month in one form or another. Once you find your palate and when you can accurately access what you like and don't like in flavor profiles, you'll be able to pick out your favorite sticks. Maybe some of them are more expensive maybe not but it's going to be more of a function of your personal taste than anything. You need to be honest with yourself about what you can taste. Keep in mind when someone tells you a certain cigar is just as good or better than another but can't tell the difference between a "cheap Nicaraguan cigar and a Dominican davidoff" which aren't even similar profiles. :vs_cool:


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Honestly if you want to "test drive" some Cigars for cheap I suggest making a list and staking em out on Cigar Bid for when they will go for cheap. I honestly have given up on most of my B & M, as most only sell for full list. I honestly hate being hit with a 10% Sales Tax, and another $0,22/Stick State Cigar Tax on top of FULL LIST PRICE.

I am a frugal fellow.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Feel free to send me PM with a list of cigars you'd like to try. I have an ishton of "value" gars with about 2 years of age that I'll never get to and aren't worth my time to list out in their entirety. I could probably make you a custom sampler of many brands/types etc on the cheap.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Its already been mentioned, but one of my favorite cigars is the Illusion Rothchildes and its only around $4.
I've paid $20 for a cigar that I didn't much care for. Also, cigars can cost a lot more from a local retail store, especially when you buy a single. So, you can't necessarily equate price paid to how much you'll like a stick.


----------



## Funnybookadam (Oct 19, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I read that in England removing the band as soon as possible is customary. It's considered rude to leave it on, like you're showing off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm a cigar smoker from England. Some do consider it bad form to be advertising what brand you are smoking and exhibitionism is frowned upon. To an extent, these old customs are becoming less enforced, particularly with younger smokers coming through.

Personally, I do remove my bands after about ten mins of smoking a cigar, as long as it feels safe to do so. I do this while alone also. This is just my preference as I prefer the feel and look of a cigar without the band. I do also like to see if the roller is hiding any flaws behind a garish band.

I have found this thread very interesting. In the UK, you can't even get a good cigar for less than ten dollars. This is due to ridiculous tax on tobacco products here. A Fuente Don Carlos Double Robosto will set you back £20 ($25). I think you can get them in the USA around the $10 mark.

It will be interesting to see the price of Cuban cigars in the USA if the trade embargo is lifted for trade purpose.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Funnybookadam said:


> I'm a cigar smoker from England. Some do consider it bad form to be advertising what brand you are smoking and exhibitionism is frowned upon. To an extent, these old customs are becoming less enforced, particularly with younger smokers coming through.
> 
> Personally, I do remove my bands after about ten mins of smoking a cigar, as long as it feels safe to do so. I do this while alone also. This is just my preference as I prefer the feel and look of a cigar without the band. I do also like to see if the roller is hiding any flaws behind a garish band.
> 
> ...


Winston Churchill IMHO would be upset over these sin taxes on Cigar, as he was seldom seen without a Cigar in photos.


----------



## Funnybookadam (Oct 19, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Winston Churchill IMHO would be upset over these sin taxes on Cigar, as he was seldom seen without a Cigar in photos.


Ha ha, yeah, no doubt. The UK tax and smoking ban some years back has seen a real drop off on cigar smokers. I tell some people my cigars cost £20 and they think it's crazy to smoke them. But even cigarettes are expensive here. A pack could set you back $15. Personally, I'd rather smoke one good cigar than 20 cigarettes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

Funnybookadam said:


> Personally, I do remove my bands after about ten mins of smoking a cigar, as long as it feels safe to do so. I do this while alone also. This is just my preference as I prefer the feel and look of a cigar without the band. I do also like to see if the roller is hiding any flaws behind a garish band.


I on the other hand keep my band as long as it is possible. When the ash reaches close to the band, I slide it toward the cigar head and keep it on few minutes more.
Smoking a cigar itself can be considered "showing off" as it is not a very common practice. With or without its trademark - doesn't make much of a difference. But I use the band as a "holder" - this is where I touch it with my fingers when smoking. Helps avoiding messing with sewated fingers especially during hot summer.



Tabloid Snapper said:


> Winston Churchill IMHO would be upset over these sin taxes on Cigar, as he was seldom seen without a Cigar in photos.


Did he pay for his tobacco himself or did the taxpayers? Just asking...


Funnybookadam said:


> I tell some people my cigars cost £20 and they think it's crazy to smoke them. But even cigarettes are expensive here. A pack could set you back $15.


In my country an average stogie equals 2 (or more) packs of cigarettes. So what? :]


----------



## Funnybookadam (Oct 19, 2016)

bozoo said:


> I on the other hand keep my band as long as it is possible. When the ash reaches close to the band, I slide it toward the cigar head and keep it on few minutes more.
> Smoking a cigar itself can be considered "showing off" as it is not a very common practice. With or without its trademark - doesn't make much of a difference. But I use the band as a "holder" - this is where I touch it with my fingers when smoking. Helps avoiding messing with sewated fingers especially during hot summer.
> 
> Did he pay for his tobacco himself or did the taxpayers? Just asking...
> ...


I mentioned it because smoking cigarettes is much more mainstream and many smokers would equate the prices without knowing the difference. Many people who smoke only cigarettes would consider it poor value for money to buy a single cigar that would buy you 40 cigarettes. There is no comparison between the two other than that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

True; it's just a personal preference. One will go with 40 cigarettes while the other one with 1 cigar. Luckily, we're free to choose


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I like when expensive Cigars to me in the 8.00-12.00/stick retail go ignored on Cigar Bid, I can come in at the last minutes, and steal them for 7.00-13.00 for a five pack. LOL.


----------

